# 1997 Coding Guidelines



## gidgettigreat (Aug 21, 2007)

With the 1997 coding guidelines, when it states "status of chronic conditions".  Does that mean: stable, uncontrolled or controlled or can you use medication to determine the status.

ex.  hyperlipidemia uncontrolled.
ex.  hyperlipidemia taking lipitor 40mg.

Which would you use and are there any guidelines anywhere.


----------



## coder911 (Aug 22, 2007)

That's basically it. They just need the current "state" of each of the three conditions. Stable, controlled, and uncontrolled all fit that category. You just need a simple descriptive word to show what's going on with the patients diagnoses.
The second statement you have wouldn't work because it doesn't show any specific "state" that the condition is in. The pt could be on meds, but they might not be effective (or too effective - causing hypotension in a pt with hypertension).
I'm not sure where more literature can be found outside of the 97 guidelines though.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gidgettigreat (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you, that does help.


----------

